# Oyster Knife



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Dusted off the Mustard Monster and turned some wood yesterday on a oyster knife project. The knife blade was cut with a Dremel Tool from a old blade and shaped on a grinder. The handle was turned from a old end piece of some mesquite mistletoe burl. The photos do not do the wood justice....some of the finest grain I've seen in wood. gb


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

more pics


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

finished project


----------



## KevinT (Feb 21, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

That is a great use of an old saw blade and scrap wood. I really like it.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Sweet little oyster blade, almost to pretty to shuck with (almost  )

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Your a true artist!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

You are truly still the 'Mustard Master' , Jim.. 

Beautiful work. I never knew the Dremel was powerful enough to cut up something like that blade...

Oyster knife is gonna come in handy down there on 'The Point'..
.
Give Karen a hug from the Geezer... You're 'living the dream', Old Friend...:cheers:


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Nice work. I love those last couple of pictures with both the blade and oyster. They pretty much tell the story of that knife. It's beautiful!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks for the comments. It was nice getting to belly up to the old lathe again. The knife works great too! Love me some oysters!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hey, Jim ...for old times sake..you might try a plate of 'Oysters Ernie'..from Ernie Coker's 
'Ye Olde College Inn'.. Ernie was my neighbor out in the Med Center from the 50s to the 80s..
One fine Gentleman and a good friend...and a helluva fisherman. I have one of his old cook books...

_*Oysters Ernie*
Salt and pepper 24 selected oysters, dredge in flour, grill on
lightly buttered grill on top of stove until crisped and browned
on both sides. Do not broil in oven, if no grill is available use
heavy skillet on top of stove. Sprinkle with butter or cooking oil
while grilling, do this on both sides, it browns and crisps them.

Dress with the following sauce after oysters are browned and are
on a hot serving plate: 3 Tbsp of melted butter, 1/3 cup of fresh
lemon juice, 1 cup of A-1 Steak sauce, 1/3 cup of Worchestershire,
2 jiggers of Sherry or Madeira wine. Serve on hot plate, have some
ready before dressing freshly grilled oysters. Serve on frilled
toothpick._


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Jim....thanks for the recipe! That may be this weekends treat,lol. I found his recipe book...there are several oyster recipes that look REAL good! gb

https://scholarship.rice.edu/bitstr...llege_inn_cookbook.pdf?sequence=1&isAllowed=y


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Jim...ol' Ernie used to stroll all thru the restaurant with a big arse platter of several different kinds of oysters...Ernie...Rockefeller..and a couple of others I forgot the name of. Stopped at each table and gave free samples to all.. After a bite or two.....he sold a BUNCH of oysters...LOL


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I've used that one you made me a lot. Great oyster knife.

I love the handle on that one.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Very ingenious use of some items most people would discard. Turned out great. Love it...


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Beautiful piece of work as usual.... Good second life for the saw blade. Will have to keep those things in mind when I need a good piece of steel.

From the view with the grill the 'front porch' looks mighty comfy.


----------



## axespino (Jan 10, 2005)

*Oyster knife*

How much for the oyster knife


----------



## Hook_It (Aug 11, 2012)

Awesome knife, and not to derail (this doesn't even belong in the wood tuning forum), but I just wanted to share a pic of my grandfathers oyster knife that I use from time to time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

That thing is awesome!!! What's that handle made from? It would be interesting to know how many oysters were shuck by it over the years. Thanks for sharing. gb



Hook_It said:


> Awesome knife, and not to derail (this doesn't even belong in the wood tuning forum), but I just wanted to share a pic of my grandfathers oyster knife that I use from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

